# red devil update



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

My little Labiatus has been growing like a damn weed. 1.5" within the last month







cute little bugger


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice fish and pics


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

NOT MUCH OF A HUMP THERE!!!!!!!!!

haha u remember right?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> NOT MUCH OF A HUMP THERE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> haha u remember right?
> [snapback]818990[/snapback]​


Labiatus dont get big humps like midas smart ass


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice Red Devil. I like it!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> NOT MUCH OF A HUMP THERE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> haha u remember right?
> [snapback]818990[/snapback]​


DURRRRRR MINES NOT A CITRINELLUM!!!!


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

nice fish, I used to have one and I couldn't even put my hand in the tank without hin going after it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> DURRRRRR MINES NOT A CITRINELLUM!!!!
> [snapback]819103[/snapback]​


citrenellum, citrenellum X labiatus.... same thing


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

nice fish, those guys are mean bastards and hate the color red. My cousin has one and I was wearing a red shirt next to the tank. I was the only one he'd attack.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice fish! why cant ranas grow that fast!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

goingbig14 said:


> nice fish, I used to have one and I couldn't even put my hand in the tank without hin going after it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO UR BASICALLY SAYING OURS ARE THE SAME THING???? CUZ UR IS A CITxLAB?
IF SO THAN NOT MUCH OF A HUMP THEIR!!!!!!!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Labiatus dont get big humps like midas smart ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but sometimes they can get a lil big







j/k it probably is a red devil/midas









View attachment 42324


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> SO UR BASICALLY SAYING OURS ARE THE SAME THING???? CUZ UR IS A CITxLAB?
> IF SO THAN NOT MUCH OF A HUMP THEIR!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


learn how to quote people... and turn off cap locks









and mine is a *pure* labiatus, not a hybrid











NIKE said:


> but sometimes they can get a lil big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice fish.
I can't find any with uniform colouring like that lil guy, all the devils around here are blotchy and thus quite ugly.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

CHOMP said:


> Nice fish.
> I can't find any with uniform colouring like that lil guy, all the devils around here are blotchy and thus quite ugly.
> [snapback]820144[/snapback]​


wow that was an insult to have the cichlids in the world.


----------



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

gay


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> gay
> [snapback]821176[/snapback]​


grow up. keep our conversation in PMs


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> gay
> [snapback]821176[/snapback]​


wtf? that fish is sweet, why are you putting it down?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Filo said:


> wtf? that fish is sweet, why are you putting it down?
> [snapback]821295[/snapback]​


because the kid has issues.

Please keep on topic. and thanx for all the coments (except for thunderbirds)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

norfolkfolkthunderbird77 said:


> gay
> [snapback]821176[/snapback]​


Please keep your personal confessions out of an obvious FISH topic. If you so feel the desire or need to post about your sexual preference we do have a forum known as the Lounge. By all means, feel free to utilize it. Thanx


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

very well stated ms nattereri, once again great fish..


----------

